# Тянущие боли по правой стороне в бедре и ноге



## Юлечка Буранбаева (13 Авг 2018)

Добрый день, уважаемые Доктора!
Помогите пожалуйста.
Около 3 недель периодически беспокоят боли в плече с левой стороны,иногда при согнутой руке при дотрагивании присутствуют "болевые участки", немного немеет иногда кисть .Сегодня заметила тянущие боли по правой стороне в бедре и ноге,не знаю как и может ли это быть взаимосвязано. 

Всю жизнь у меня канцерофобия, почитав в интернете о возможных причинах ,пишут о том что нужно исключать опухоли,это очень пугает(((
Имею двоих маленьких детей ,после рождения второго ребенка стали периодически беспокоить боли в позвоночнике,   ранее беспокоили боли в затылке справа ,делала мрт головы( на низкопольном томографе ,правда ) по мрт норма. Полтора месяца назад делала Узи сосудов шеи и головы ,норма.

Сама пробую массировать больные участки иногда после этого становится больнее.Когда держу ,к примеру телефон на вытянутой руке наблюдается напряжение в руке до пальцев.В первую неделю казалось что боль отдает в сердце ,болело спереди.,как бы отдавало.

Ежедневно и не по разу мою детей в ванной в неудобной позе,младшего ребенка кладу как раз на левую сторону ,ребенок уже не легкий ,не знаю взаимосвязано это или нет.

Вообще написала много,сумбурно и ,возможно,не по теме. Если сможете пожалуйста помогите.
Беспокоят тревожные мысли.
Ночью болей нет.


----------



## La murr (13 Авг 2018)

@Юлечка Буранбаева, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему @Доктор Ступин, @Владимир Воротынцев, @AIR


----------



## AIR (13 Авг 2018)

Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Добрый день, уважаемые Доктора!


Юлечка,  сколько лет, сколько зим!!


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Около 3 недель периодически беспокоят боли в плече с левой стороны,иногда при согнутой руке при дотрагивании присутствуют "болевые участки", немного немеет иногда кисть .Сегодня заметила тянущие боли по правой стороне в бедре и ноге,не знаю как и может ли это быть взаимосвязано.





Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Ежедневно и не по разу мою детей в ванной в неудобной позе,младшего ребенка кладу как раз на левую сторону ,ребенок уже не легкий ,не знаю взаимосвязано это или нет.


Попробуй просто принять такую позу и посмотреть,  какие мышцы при этом напрягаются. И получится как в песенке : "ты сразу все поймешь, ты всё увидишь сам.." (с)


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Беспокоят тревожные мысли.


А зря! Очень симпатичной девушке , да с двумя маленькими детками, такой ерундой заниматься , ну совершенно не стоит!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Авг 2018)

Присоединяюсь к мнению доктора Рудковского А.И..  Забот и так много, а тут ещё дурные мысли. Гони их, Юля, в шею! Побольше положительных эмоций и весь негатив исчезнет.


----------



## Юлечка Буранбаева (28 Авг 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Присоединяюсь к мнению доктора Рудковского А.И..  Забот и так много, а тут ещё дурные мысли. Гони их, Юля, в шею! Побольше положительных эмоций и весь негатив исчезнет.


Уважаемые Доктора ,огромная благодарность за отклики ,низкий поклон и пожелания здоровья !!!
Уточните пожалуйста еще такой момент :,нагрузку я попробовала снизить ,боли прошли в плече. Теперь " нарисовалась" новая проблема : в тот момент когда болело плечо немного отдавали и в ногу ,но совсем незначительно.Сейчас около полторы недели периодически тянет ногу по той же левой  стороне ,конкретно сейчас тянет второй день,мне это не дает покоя и я нажимаю и массирую там где больно ,от этого болезненные ощущения усиливаются,иногда отдает по пальцам ноги .Все это происходит в одной ноге.На фото стрелкой показала ход боли .Точками отмечены примерно локализованные участки боли.При ходьбе как бы натяжение. Пробовала помазать один раз кетопрофеном,без изменений. Сейчас при нажатии на "намассированный "мной участок возникает боль- натяжение.Болит с внешней стороны ноги ,там где Икра,снаружи.
Уважаемые Доктора ,Владимир ,Андрей Иосифович,помогите пожалуйста,разьясните ,что у меня на этот раз ????
Ведь гугл никак спокойно жить не дает и рисует картины саркомы.


----------



## AIR (29 Авг 2018)

Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Ведь гугл никак спокойно жить не дает и рисует картины саркомы.


Юлечка! Это типичнейшее расположение по ходу малоберцовых мышц и по твоей теории у каждого второго пациента саркома . .


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Пробовала помазать один раз кетопрофеном,без изменений.


Юлечка, ну не ленись, помажь немножко побольше.. . Сильно не мни,  ведь ты такая чувствительная!  .  По типу миопрессуры,  нажала и держишь пару минуток.. Можно помазюкать еще и например Кармолисом. . И вскорости все пройдет,  это просто перегрузочное напряжение по ходу сухожильно-мышечного меридиана. .


----------



## Юлечка Буранбаева (29 Авг 2018)

@AIR, уважаемый Андрей Иосифович!
Меридиан где проходит ?И по ноге и по руке ,или только по ноге ?А от каких нагрузок такое могло получиться? От длительной ходьбы с непривычки?
Извините меня ,пожалуйста за назойливость,помогите хронику- канцерофобику!☹️


----------



## AIR (29 Авг 2018)

Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> И по ноге и по руке ,или только по ноге ?


В данном случае поясница-нога..


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> А от каких нагрузок такое могло получиться?


Небольшая мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на поясничном уровне если сидишь не совсем ровно, отклоняет туловище от вертикальной оси. . Поэтому для удержания мышцы в определенном направлении перегружаются. ..


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> От длительной ходьбы с непривычки?


Это тоже увеличивает нагрузку на изначально уже несколько напряженные мышцы. .


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Извините меня ,пожалуйста за назойливость,помогите хронику- канцерофобику!☹️


И только?. Ведь в мире так много всякого, чего можно бояться!


----------



## Юлечка Буранбаева (29 Авг 2018)

А сама поясница при этом не болит ?!


----------



## Юлечка Буранбаева (3 Сен 2018)

@AIR, Андрей Иосифович!
Снова моя нога посылает сигналы sos(((
Сегодня весь день тянет все ту же левую ногу ,то в колене ,то заметила что и от бедра тянет.
Вспомнила что в 2012 вроде бы году делала мрт пояснично крестцового отдела и тогда была протрузия l5s1 ,выступающая в позвоночный канал до 3 им.но это было ,конечно ,очень давно .
Так вот нога тянет и в колене и ниже колена ,и снизу на подошве,где пальцы.Лишний раз не хочется стоять и ходить ,но такое не каждый день.
Очень это несвойственная боль .Вы сейчас закидаете в меня тапками,но я накручиваю себя саркомами((( Какая симптоматика при них ? Насколько в интернете неверная инфо,везде пишут что при злокач образованиях боль не локализована в одном конкретном месте .
Успокаиваю себя все таки :Может в связи с беременностями в организме нехватка витаминов ?
Что скажете о препарате нейромультивит?!


----------



## AIR (4 Сен 2018)

Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Так вот нога тянет и в колене и ниже колена ,и снизу на подошве,где пальцы.Лишний раз не хочется стоять и ходить ,но такое не каждый день.


Типичная локализация при нарушении статики..


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Вы сейчас закидаете в меня тапками,но я накручиваю себя саркомами((( Какая симптоматика при них ? Насколько в интернете неверная инфо,везде пишут что при злокач образованиях боль не локализована в одном конкретном месте .


Тапки кончились.. Могу только сказать, что как то блёкло , желательно  больше, больше разнообразия в фантазиях, больше радужных красок!!


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Что скажете о препарате нейромультивит?!


Что там много витаминков и их можно есть..


----------



## Юлечка Буранбаева (4 Сен 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Типичная локализация при нарушении статики..
> 
> Тапки кончились.. Могу только сказать, что как то блёкло , желательно  больше, больше разнообразия в фантазиях, больше радужных красок!!
> 
> Что там много витаминков и их можно есть..


Андрей Иосифович,спасибо большое!Не знаю что бы делала без Вас!☝️
Сегодня ногу и лежа немного тянуло,когда сплю не чувствую.
А какие можно делать упражнения ? И если использовать миопрессуру ,то где искать эти " злосчастные" точки ?!
По поводу красок - все исчерпано,я сплошь канцерофобик! И всему вина гугл.
При онко боли тянущего или острые, или тупые?

Корень проблемы в пояснично крестцовом отделе ?


----------



## AIR (4 Сен 2018)

Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Андрей Иосифович,спасибо большое!Не знаю что бы делала без Вас!☝️


Жила бы себе спокойно. ..


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Сегодня ногу и лежа немного тянуло,когда сплю не чувствую.


Немножко есть и психоэмоциональная составляющая...


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> А какие можно делать упражнения ? И если использовать миопрессуру ,то где искать эти " злосчастные" точки ?!


Те, которые воздействуют на проблемные участки .. мягко и плавно на расслабление и растяжение..  А что их искать, если они сами болят?


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> По поводу красок - все исчерпано,я сплошь канцерофобик! И всему вин


Не стоит зацикливаться только на саркоме,  ведь есть ещё множество других, страшных и опасных заболеваний! . Ширше мыслить надо!!


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> При онко боли тянущего или острые, или тупы


Да всякого-разного типу... и вяло-тянушшие и остро-тупые и жжуще-раздирающие с режуще-жующим компонентом и всякие-всякие.!! Вобщем страшная ужасть. ..


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Корень проблемы в пояснично крестцовом отделе ?


Нарушение статики в пояснице перегружает в итоге и  ножку..


----------



## 32Ольга (4 Сен 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Не стоит зацикливаться только на саркоме,  ведь есть ещё множество других, страшных и опасных заболеваний! . Ширше мыслить надо!!
> 
> Да всякого-разного типу... и вяло-тянушшие и остро-тупые и жжуще-раздирающие с режуще-жующим компонентом и всякие-всякие.!! Вобщем страшная ужасть. ..
> 
> Нарушение статики в пояснице перегружает в итоге и  ножку..



Япадсталом


----------



## Юлечка Буранбаева (4 Сен 2018)

@Юлечка Буранбаева,


32Ольга написал(а):


> Япадсталом


Вы падсталом ,а у меня нога болит ,достала зараза .Нам канцерофобикам сложно живется.


----------



## 32Ольга (4 Сен 2018)

Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> @Юлечка Буранбаева,
> 
> Вы падсталом ,а у меня нога болит ,достала зараза .Нам канцерофобикам сложно живется.



Юлечка, ни в коем случае не хотела Вас обидеть. Просто доктор веселые комментарии оставил. Что уж говорить, сама с ногой мучилась 3 месяца, я Вас понимаю. Кстати про такую фобию первый раз слышу.


----------



## Юлечка Буранбаева (16 Ноя 2018)

@AIR, Андрей Иосифович, @Владимир Воротынцев, здравствуйте!
Снова мои нога привела сюда ))
 Третий  день ноет нога в колене,отдает немного вниз по ноге,немного вверх,мажу фастум все равно болит.((От чего ?


----------



## AIR (16 Ноя 2018)

Вечер добрый! 


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Снова *мои нога *привела сюда


значит дело серьёзно. .


Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> Третий день ноет нога в колене,отдает немного вниз по ноге,немного вверх,мажу фастум все равно болит.((От чего ?


Причинов достаточно. . Так как нагрузки те же и при той же (пока) осанке, то мышцы (напрягатель широкой фасции бедра и малоберцовые)  в месте прикрепления к кости в районе колена перегружаются и начинают болеть... Способствуют этому также кроме статических и динамических нагрузок, всякие там перемены погоды и на определенной стадии даже пихоэмоциональные всплески..


AIR написал(а):


> на проблемные участки .. мягко и плавно на расслабление и растяжение..


Например с мазью Артро-актив ..


----------



## Юлечка Буранбаева (16 Ноя 2018)

@AIR, Андрей Иосифович,это ничего серьезного?


----------



## AIR (17 Ноя 2018)

Юлечка Буранбаева написал(а):


> @AIR, Андрей Иосифович,это ничего серьезного?


Да уж! Опять разочарование..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Ноя 2018)

Посетите своего врача по месту жительства. Причин боли в коленном суставе много. Нужно установить причину возникновения боли и диагноз, что даст возможность провести правильное лечение.


----------



## Юлечка Буранбаева (18 Ноя 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Посетите своего врача по месту жительства. Причин боли в коленном суставе много. Нужно установить причину возникновения боли и диагноз, что даст возможность провести правильное лечение.


Множество.
Я боюсь. Это может быть что то серьезное?


----------

